# My M Edge Latitude Case and Decalgirl "Woodgrain Black" Combo



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Another 'non-girly' case/skin combo:


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Lovely! Glad to see you finally got your black woodgrain skin!


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

YAAY!!
That looks nice Laurie!


----------

